# ,

## S

, ,    -  . 
            .   , , ,  ,     ?   ** :

----------


## Ihor

(, ) ,   Adidas  Nike
    (, )   . Rizzo  Tiger of Sweden 
    Ecco,     ,

----------


## admin

Adidas, Merrell, Ecco  Nike.
     Merrell.
    Merrell     :  
  Ecco,       .        -  ,  ,      ...

----------


## S

> Ecco

   

> Ecco,

  *Ihor*,     .   
        GABOR,     Poletto,   -     .  Poletto , -   .  GABOR   ,   .         ,     .

----------


## admin

> Ihor,    .

   ,    .  , ,  ,         .

----------


## Gonosuke

> Ecco

    .  Ecco ,   10    ...   Ecco     - ,  -      .   -     .

----------


## JPM

Merrell  ecco.     Caterpillar

----------


## Mihey

2.  ,   .   . .

----------


## sharasha

> ,   .   .

  ̳,   !!!!

----------


## Mihey

*sharasha*,  .      ,         .     .

----------


## Karen

> ,           .       .         ,           .

       "" .    Maro Tozzi    ,   .        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -    ,        ?  
>   ,    ,    " ,  " ! 
> ,        ?

  ... Columbia

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,      Columbia  ?

----------


## froguz

.

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .. Columbia

    ,   .      ,        .       ,   .   - .

----------


## Ihor

> -    ,        ?  
>   ,    ,    " ,  " ! 
> ,        ?

  icebug

----------


## Karen

*Merry Corpse*,      ,      ?   

> icebug

  ,       . 
-    .   
    
  .

----------


## Ihor

> *Merry Corpse*,      ,      ?   
> ,       . 
> -    .  http://euroshoes.org/6652-large_default/-ecco-hill.jpg 
>    http://euroshoes.org/8846-home_defau...-biom-hike.jpg 
>   .

  http://www.vfestyle.com/icebug-corti...340177dc78aa1d  http://www.amazon.com/Icebug/b?ie=UTF8&node=2593827011

----------


## Karen

,        ?       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,   .

  ...           ,       - -      ,      .

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,     ?

----------


## Ihor

,           (   ,          )

----------


## Karen

> ,           (   ,          )

         .  
 ,    ͳ      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Merry Corpse,      ,      ?

  
(  )

----------


## GVL224

""  "" (           Merry Corpse),        ,     ,  1651 .
    ,   :),  ,   "  ",          :)
 ,    :)
http://mida.ua/ua/item/14740/

----------


## Karen

> ""  "" (           Merry Corpse),        ,     ,  1651 .
>     ,   :),  ,   "  ",          :)
>  ,    :)

           ?

----------


## GVL224

> ?

   ,  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,     ?

     

> ,

  ...,    NIKE  ...  -   ... - .   -   .    ,       ,   ,       shox,    air max,  ACG   all trac    nike zoom-fly wire, lunar lite fit frame,   ,        
...     ,     adidas,  *Ihor*       ...       -Under armour.       ,   -     
    Under armour,   .

----------


## Ihor

shox,    free 5.0 
  under armour ,   ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,

  ...  !

----------


## art_b

> ""  "" (           Merry Corpse),        ,     ,  1651 .
>     ,   :),  ,   "  ",          :)
>  ,    :)
> http://mida.ua/ua/item/14740/

      .   .       .

----------


## Ihor

> ...  !

   ,         6   2   
   reebok   ,   ,    ,      

> .   .       .

----------

> -    ,        ?  
>   ,    ,    " ,  " ! 
> ,        ?

        ,    .     . , ,     RIEKER.  , ,

----------

> ,    .

   

> , ,     RIEKER.

  -   , ?
  "  ". -            .     ,  .    ,      .      (,  )  .      ,   ""-.      ))   -   . ,     ...   ,    ,    .

----------


## Karen

> ,    .     . , ,     RIEKER.  , ,

  RIEKER--  .      . 
  .     .

----------


## Sky

> RIEKER--  .

   .         -      .  -  ,     ,     .        (  - )  ,   ,       ,   .     ,    - .     ',    .      ,   -    (   ,    ).          .  **,     ,         ))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

  .    ,     ))
-,    http://zimohod.com.ua/p151030547-bot...-zhenskie.html
Columbia

----------


## Karen

> .    ,     ))
> -,    http://zimohod.com.ua/p151030547-bot...-zhenskie.html
> Columbia

  .    :     .

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,    ?     ,  '  , -  ͳ.     ,           .

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,    ?     ,  '  , -  ͳ.     ,           .

     !!!

----------


## Sky

> !!!

      .     -    .  ,   ,   ,     ,     .       21.     '   .   .  *Karen*,  ,      
 
  
 ,   ,     ,   (   - ,      ),       http://midashop.com.ua/

----------


## Karen

*Sky*,   ,            .
        .

----------


## Karen

.    .    --  . ,     .    http://unimall.com.ua/166759/p166759/

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .    :     .

  ...   ,    = ?      

> ,  '  , -  ͳ.     ,           .

   ͳ     .        ) 
,     ³,         /.    ,   . ³   ,      ))

----------


## Merry Corpse

, , ... ... 
    ,     .   
 ))

----------


## Karen

> ,     . http://promsherst.ru/valenki/compone...f63c926ae5.jpg  
>  ))

   ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...!

----------

,  !))  

> , , ... ... 
>     ,     . http://promsherst.ru/valenki/compone...f63c926ae5.jpg    
>  ))

----------


## Karen

> ******.      .     .      .

   ** , .      ?
,   !?!?!

----------


## Pavvert

//   ?

----------


## art_b

> //   ?

   .      .    ,     .

----------


## Pavvert

,    , .

----------


## Pavvert

?

----------


## art_b

> ,    , .

   ?    .    .   .  3        .  ,  .         ,    .

----------


## Karen

> ?

       - .
    .       .  .      -    !!!

----------


## Pavvert

> - .
>     .       .  .      -    !!!

  ,    -  10
 .   :  

> *  !!!
> 
> .  38/40
>  ""
> (-  )
> . (0532) 2-79-43*

   ,        250 .
 -   .

----------


## Karen

> ,    -  10
>  .   : 
>  ,        250 .
>  -   .

   *Pavvert*,        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

,    
...   

> Adidas,  :

   ...

----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*,          Under Armour  .    MICRO G LIMITLESS TR,  ,         -  . ³   .    Puma  Caterpillar.       The North Face.

----------


## jastianna



----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------

